# Need help attaching bands



## poorelephant (Apr 6, 2015)

I am relatively new to making and shooting slingshots and I would like some advice on attaching bands. The last slingshot I made was a replica Milbro that I cast using aluminum. I know that the original Milbros used square rubber but I am trying to use tubes because of the look and band life. In the picture you can see how I tried to use brass pins but those simply aren't enough to hold the tubes in. if anyone has suggestions that are aesthetically pleasing and work well that would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

steel ball in the end


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking at your picture you are almost there. Now just tie the bands and you should be all set. Use a regular rubberband and wind it tightly around the tubs just behind the pin similar to how you tie flatbands.


----------



## poorelephant (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Looking at your picture you are almost there. Now just tie the bands and you should be all set. Use a regular rubberband and wind it tightly around the tubs just behind the pin similar to how you tie flatbands.


I will try this thank you


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

poorelephant said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at your picture you are almost there. Now just tie the bands and you should be all set. Use a regular rubberband and wind it tightly around the tubs just behind the pin similar to how you tie flatbands.
> ...


Not a problem. This is how I attach my tubes to my Simple Shot Scout.


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

I use gypsy tabs on my milbro for flat bands and tubes.


----------

